# Webcam unter Windows 7 testen



## waldy (21 März 2021)

Hallo,
eine Frage,
wie kann man Webcam unter Windows 7 testen ?
Gruß


----------



## Faceman (22 März 2021)

Waldy,

du suchst doch immer nach einem Job, möchtest SPS Programmierer auch gerne im Außendienst werden.
Aber für so einfache Sachen brauchst du Hilfe? Wie sieht das erst auf Inbetriebnahmen aus, wenn für
komplexe Probleme innerhalb einer halben Stunde eine Lösung gefunden werden muss?

Ich sag mal wenn du es nicht weißt, sollte es mit drei Stichworten bei Google für dich selbst beantwortbar sein.

Mit solchen Fragen hier befeuerst du immer wieder deinen Ruf.


----------



## waldy (22 März 2021)

Hallo
Danke für die Antwort.



> . Wie sieht das erst auf Inbetriebnahmen aus, wenn für
> komplexe Probleme innerhalb einer halben Stunde eine Lösung gefunden werden muss?


 hm, gute Gedanken hast du gemacht.
Mit entsprechenden Unterlagen und Schaltpläne ich finde Lösung, keine Angst.

Entgegen, wenn ich bringe dich zum unbekannte Anlagen ohne Doku und ohne Schaltpläne- und sage , finde die Fehler. Ich vermute du stehst auch halbe Tag, erst Mal mit die Fragen- was ist das, wofür ist das, wie ist ganze Ablauf u.s.w..

Bei mir mit Laptop auch so.
Ich habe alte Laptop mit Windows 7. Leider ich finde keine richtige Treiber für diese Webcam.
Ich habe schon bei Google es rescheschiert und ein paar Tipps gefunden.
Webcam funktioniert, nur mit streifen.

Jetzt habe ich hier nach Tipps gefragt, vielleicht finde ich von jemandem noch eine einfachste Lösung.

Was ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wenn stehlt man hier Fragen, bekommt man ein Tipp - such bei Google.
Oder Sie meinen, ohne diese Hinweis, Leute schauen erst mal nicht bei Google?

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

Vielleicht wäre es ja mal sinnig, direkt am Anfang alles anzugeben:

-Beispiel dass du keine richtigen Treiber gefunden hast
-Dass nur Streifen kommen

Und vor allem, was für einen Typ Kamera du hast.


----------



## M4NGO (22 März 2021)

Lies dir doch nochmal deinen ersten Beitrag hier durch.
Und jetzt markiere alle relevanten Informationen, die du den Leuten hier im Forum zur verfügung gestellt hast.
Ich will nicht sagen, das sie bei Null liegen, aber groß ist der Abstand dazu nicht.

Soll heißen, um dir zu helfen, bräuchte man schon etwas mehr Informationen.
Alleine das was du in deinem 2. Beitrag hier geschrieben hat, beinhaltet 100 mal mehr Informationen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Webcam funktioniert, nur mit streifen.





waldy schrieb:


> vielleicht finde ich von jemandem noch eine einfachste Lösung.


Kameralinsenabdeckung ist offen?


----------



## LargoD (22 März 2021)

waldy schrieb:


> Webcam funktioniert, nur mit streifen.


Die Streifen kommen von der Jalousie, die die Nachbarin runter gelassen hat, als sie die Kamera entdeckt hat.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## waldy (22 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Ein bisschen mehr Infos .
Das ist eingebaute Webcam in Laptop drin. Früher war Windows XP 32 drauf gewesen.

Ich habe Laptop am Anfang zerlegt, sauber gemacht.

Dann ich habe es erstmal probiert mit CD Automatisch treiben zu installieren lassen.
Nach Installation ich habe es gesehen, das würde falsche Grafik Karte angezeigt, obwohl in Laptop ist andere Grafikkarte eingebaut ( für Grafikkarte habe ich Treiber Manuel installiert ).
Was könnte ich nicht rauskriegen, was für Webcam ist in Laptop eingebaut.

Habe eine Treiber installiert, funktioniert nicht. Mit andere Treiber es funktioniert, nur mit Streifen.

Und vor 10 Jahren ich hatte eine Programm auf Laptop mit Windows XP 32 Bit gehabt, mit Webcam  Aufnahme machen. Nur was für Programm das war - weiss ich nicht mehr.

Deswegen ich suche möglichst ältere Programm, welche waren noch unter Windows XP gelaufen, damit ich möchte meine alte Laptop testen 

Gruß
P.S. warum mache ich das? Ganz einfach,  für mich macht Spaß, ältere Sache reanimieren


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

Du könntest herausfinden, welche Kamera dies ist indem du nach den technischen Daten des Laptops suchst. Oder mal in den Gerätemanager schaust, evtl. wird sie dort im Klartext angezeigt.

Was ist es denn ganz genau für ein Laptop? Also Hersteller und Bestellnummer?


----------



## Oberchefe (22 März 2021)

> Ich habe Laptop am Anfang zerlegt, sauber gemacht.



das dürfte das Problem sein.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du könntest herausfinden, welche Kamera dies ist indem du nach den technischen Daten des Laptops suchst. Oder mal in den Gerätemanager schaust, evtl. wird sie dort im Klartext angezeigt.
> 
> Was ist es denn ganz genau für ein Laptop? Also Hersteller und Bestellnummer?



Und, gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Faceman (29 März 2021)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Und, gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse?



Er hat den Laptop noch einmal zur Kontrolle zerlegt, jetzt ist es ganz vorbei.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (29 März 2021)

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob hier ernst gemeinte Antworten weiterhelfen.

Machen wir einen Versuch – der Gerätemanager wurde schon von DeltaMike erwähnt:

https://praxistipps.chip.de/windows-7-geraetemanager-oeffnen-so-gehts_44566

Dort kannst Du Gerätetreiber aktualisieren – bei einem einigermaßen namhaften Geräte wie Dell, Lenovo, HP, ... sollte da auch bei einem Oldie funktionieren.


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2021)

Mit waldy ist es wie mit meinem Lieblingsanlagenführer.
Donnerstag klingelt das Telefon:
"Maschine kaputt, Sie komme, ich warte" Aufgelegt und Ende.
Also erstmal zurückgerufen und gefragt welche Maschine und ob eine Störung angezeigt wird.
Ich: "Welche Störung wird angezeigt?"
Er "Rote Lampe blinkt"
Ich: "Was steht auf dem Bildschirm?"
Er: "Auf dem Bildschirm steht nix, er hängt"

Ok, ich pack mein Zeug und geh an die Anlage und siehe da.
Er hat recht ... Der Bildschirm hängt ... an einem Tragarm.
Und auf dem Bildschirm steht eine wunderschöne Störung: "Schutztür 3 offen"

Also waldy, du kanst dich bei uns als Anlagenführer bewerben. 

Und um nicht offtopic zu werden:
Wenn du den PC auseinander gebaut hast, dann kontrolliere doch mal die Steckverbindung zwischen Deckel und Motherboard.
Damit hatte ich schon mal Probleme. Ich hatte das Flachkabel von Kamera und Mikrofon nicht richtig eingerastet.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## waldy (29 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen
Meine Freunde.

Ehrlich gesagt, Vorschlag mit Jalousien für mich persönlich gefällt am bestens 



> .  Die Streifen kommen von der Jalousie, die die Nachbarin runter gelassen hat, als sie die Kamera entdeckt hat.


 - wahrscheinlich ich gehe zum diese Nachbarin und biete sie. 
" Wenn Sie gehen heute in Nacht ins Bett schlafen, machen Sie bitte Jalousien nicht zu. "

Wenn sie fragt mich " Warum" - ich antworte sie erlich - " ich muss meine Webcam testen ". 

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 März 2021)

Also ernsthafte Antworten kommen hier wohl nicht mehr ( Typ, Hersteller, Status / Gerätetyp der Kamera im Gerätemanager geprüft... )


----------



## Faceman (30 März 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also waldy, du kanst dich bei uns als Anlagenführer bewerben.



Hast du dir das auch gut überlegt? Kann auch sein dass dann das Telefon klingelt und
es heißt "Anlage nix geht, habe schon alles versucht, umverdrahtet, umprogrammiert
aber geht immer noch nix, habe jetzt aber Feierabend und gehe nach Hause wegen Freizeit-
ausgleich und so. Ihr macht schon"


----------



## Faceman (1 April 2021)

Das erklärt einiges:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/DIPLOM-Tech...SSR-Ukraine-Diploma-Sowjetunion-/231780519080


----------



## waldy (2 April 2021)

Hallo, ich würde es anderes interpretieren.

bei euch steht Verpackungsanlage gefrorene Hähnchen Keule müsste verpacken.

In der fertige Anlage nach Inbetriebnahme auf dem Laufband fließen gefrorene Hähnchen Keule in der Anlage rein, und raus kommt eingepackte Karton mit 10 Kilo eingefrorene Hänchen Keule.


Kann auch sein dass dann das Telefon klingelt und
es heißt ( An der Anlage, wo war Waldy dran gewesen )

 "Anlage nix geht, habe schon alles versucht, umverdrahtet, umprogrammiert
aber geht immer noch nix, habe jetzt aber komische Ergebnisse.

  Raus aus der Anlage springen jetzt lebendige Hähnchen. Und laufen rum. Was muss ich machen?"

)))

Facemann, du bist Schlau, leider mit Diplom bist du weiter gekommen. Und ich muss dich leider enttäuschen.
Mein Diplom ist Echt.

Gruß Waldemar


----------



## Mrtain (2 April 2021)

Allgemein gilt: Auch ein Diplom schützt vor Dummheit nicht...


----------



## waldy (2 April 2021)

@ Mrtain - zählst dich selbst als schlau  wie Scherlock Holms ?
Ich Persönlich kann über mich selber nicht sagen, dass ich lebe ohne Fehler in diesem Welt.
Wenn man will, bei dir kann man auch welche Dummheit zu finden .

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 April 2021)

Geht denn die Kamera zwischenzeitlich?
Hast du mal im Gerätemanager geschaut...

Schöne Osterfeiertage


----------



## waldy (3 April 2021)

> . Geht denn die Kamera zwischenzeitlich?


 - ja und nein. Habe andere Treiber installiert, das Bild ist ohne Streifen. Nur bleibt manchmal frieren.
@DeltaMikeAir und danke dir für gutes Tipps.
Gruß


----------



## Mrtain (3 April 2021)

> zählst dich selbst als schlau wie Scherlock Holms


Ob ich so schlau bin, wie eine erfunden Romanfigur? Keine Ahnung, sag du es mir.
Aber wenn es dir hilft, ich vergleiche mich generell nicht mit anderen.



> Wenn man will, bei dir kann man auch welche Dummheit zu finden


Natürlich, oder habe ich etwa behauptet, dass ich unfehlbar wäre 

Kann es sein, dass du meinen Satz einfach nur schlecht interpretiert hast und glaubst, er wäre nur auf dich bezogen? 
Wie auch immer, frohe Ostern.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2021)

Waldy, lange nichts gehört. Wie geht es dir, läuft deine Webcam?


----------



## waldy (30 Mai 2021)

Hallo Delta,
Danke, so weit ist gut.
Camera funktioniert auch OK, nur dafür musste ich Windows 7 neu installieren mit 32 bit - dann alle Treiber funktionieren gut.
Für Windows 7 64 bit habe ich leider keine Treiber gefunden.

Gruß


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 Mai 2021)

Ok, das freut mich


----------

